

Thermobooth - prawn
http://taliaystudio.com/thermobooth

======
prawn
Cool concept. Bit more information about it in an easier-to-read format here:

[http://www.dezeen.com/2013/09/25/thermobooth-by-
taliaystudio...](http://www.dezeen.com/2013/09/25/thermobooth-by-
taliaystudio/)

